

The Plot to Kill Google - __
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/17-02/ff_killgoogle?currentPage=all

======
illume
A friend of mine was kicked off google ads. Now he can't find anyone else to
replace them with.

Monopoly.

~~~
axod
It's a monopoly as far as the 'competition' is unbelievably lame.

The story of overture + yahoo etc is amazing.

~~~
wensing
What about Quigo? <http://www.quigo.com>

------
richcollins
> Every time a new chunk of radio spectrum becomes available, Google argues it
> should be opened to the public. Sounds great—except to telcos that have
> wanted it for themselves and broadcasters that worry new devices will mess
> with their transmissions.

> Google's insatiable hunger for data scares even some of its allies. Now its
> business rivals have launched a privacy crusade to drum up fears that Big
> Brother lives in Mountain View.

Google wants to compete on a landscape that favors innovation but the old
guard (which apparently includes wired) is doing everything they can to stop
them.

~~~
pierrefar
Just like you argue that the "old guard" are fighting to keep the status quo
of how they make money, Google is fighting to make the competitive landscape
favor its business model. Neither are evil or good. It's just business.

Calling Google's landscape as favoring innovation is just sugar coating it. At
the end of the day Google does not like anything that may disrupt its
business; the Wired article is a great example: Google did all it can to stop
MS from buying out Yahoo! and succeeded only to find out later that the war
was never about Yahoo!.

There is a lot of "wrong" things about Google just as there are a lot of
"wrong" things with MS and the "old guard". So please, put down that Google
Kool Aid (beta) cup and see the world for what it is: hard nosed business as
usual. Google is no angel and it shouldn't be.

~~~
richcollins
You are refuting arguments I never made.

I agree with everything you said, but in the end, the direction Google is
pushing things will end up creating lots of opportunity for innovation.

------
sahaj
with the economy the way it is, i think a lot of these companies are gonna
have to start focusing on their own business models. google is competing very
hard both on the marketing and product innovation front and is snatching away
market share from the others and will continue to do so because of this.
google offers significantly cheaper prices on their products compared to
microsoft (the quality of google offerings is up for discussion). they are
well positioned to compete with the telcos as well, with products such as
grandcentral and android. they are even spurring up competition in the
entertainment biz with youtube. yes, it is true that the big companies are not
willing to partner with them, but the underdogs are lining up to work with
google.

with the moderate size force of lawyers (compared to the competitors) that
google has acquired over the years, and the amount of legal information they
have learned from all these legal dealings, i have no doubt in my mind that
google is fully prepared to take on the big dogs.

keep in mind that google is a very efficient company and has a lot of cash. as
many venture capitalists know, cash is very important in making your ideas
work.

------
dopkew
why can't they just get along? ;) i just want great service and so therefore i
want ethical competition. so who am i to side with?: when one of the
competitors, by virtue of their own hard efforts or whatever, becomes big
enough to gobble up its competitor. hasn't the, now big, competitor earned it?
shouldn't it, by the spirit of capitalism, be allowed? we are all scared of
this point of competition where it kills itself. why should society have to
intervene in such issues? i like a system that takes care of itself.

people are learning how much free rein competition should be given. should we
enact laws that ban competitors from gobbling each other? it seems
hypocritical.. also proper checks have to be put in so that there will only be
ethical competition.

------
peregrine
Interesting article; Google comes seemingly out of nowhere takes the web by
storm and then pokes around in the usual suspects business.

Yea they are hated but you bet they are not laying off one lawyer.

